# Tracey (Honeysmum) came to visit - 'evil laugh'



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dont know if I can handle another visit (but I will) how pathetic am I got all welled up at that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Honeysmum looks to be in heaven with all those puppies to play with. I would have been smiling too. Very cute videos of your little ones.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Really cute Tracey is soo lucky to visit those pups looks like she enjoyed herself.
Which one is she taking home??


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That last picture with them at the baby gate is PRICELESS!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

indysmum said:


> Really cute Tracey is soo lucky to visit those pups looks like she enjoyed herself.
> Which one is she taking home??


 I am not haveing any of them, Tanya is to responcible to let one come into my care,but seriously I am not in the market for a pup have enough on my plate with Honey and Jade,and they all had potentional owners before they were born.
But OMG how cute and funny are they.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it felt safer for Tracey to know all pups are sold as she knew she wouldn't be tempted. Great memories though for me, and I'm sure for her too


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ha bigger bag next time.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

You are right, I am sooo jelous!!! They look like so much fun...I wanna play!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Emma,I had the best time seeing them at 2 1/2 weeks and 5 weeks was to me such a privalage.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one reason I could never be a breeder, I couldnt get rid of the puppies. I would want to keep all of them. They are just adorable and love the view you have when you get up in the morning.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> That is one reason I could never be a breeder, I couldnt get rid of the puppies. I would want to keep all of them. They are just adorable and love the view you have when you get up in the morning.


I know what you mean Carol, they're so adorable, but as anyone who's kept a litter in their house will tell you, although I will be in bits when they go, I'll also be able to have a rest... I've forgotten what not feeling tired out feels like. Also, the mop can go into semi-retirement

I absolutley love cuddling them though, and the whole group gathering around my feet, tails going like fury is something I'll never forget! I've got some precious memories...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay - green with envy here - forget the bag Tracey take a duvet cover, you would get them all in, chuck it over your shoulder and run for it.

Tanya you have done a brilliant job as a first time "mum" as has Izzie. , Once they've gone you will have so much time on your hands, but me thinks the house is going to be sooooooo quiet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhh, what fun to have all those precious puppies around. They sure are pretty, and I love to see how eager and happy they are :heartbeat

It was nice to see you "live" Tracey


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Stop giving Tracey ideas Jan...lol!!!

I'm looking forward to heading for the hills with Izzie and Obi maybe go camping just have a complete break, but you are right, I'll miss them like crazy! With a bit of luck a couple of the new owners will join the Forum, so we can see them growing up...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ohhh, what fun to have all those precious puppies around. They sure are pretty, and I love to see how eager and happy they are :heartbeat
> 
> It was nice to see you "live" Tracey


Jo Ellen, I think Tracey might be visiting again this week, I think she has plans to put me in front of the camera.... oh nooooooo!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, just surround yourself with all those puppies ... you'll be glowing


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Haha, just surround yourself with all those puppies ... you'll be glowing


lol... if I keep my sunglasses on you won't be able to see the bags under my eyes!!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Adorable! I so want a puppy!!! I don't know how Honeysmum was able to refrain from stealing one (or 4) of the puppies! 
Tanyac, they are truly, truly beautiful puppies!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

If I can contact Tanya tonight I may be brave and drive down tomorrow, and I will get a pic or 2 of her bags and all even if it is with her camera as I dont know how to post vids etc.

I need at least one more time with the little ancle biter from the other thread.


----------

